# Holster for the judge



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I went to the gun shop with my judge to find a holster. I rumaged through a large box of used and outdated holsters and found nothing! I started looking on their holster rack and found an UNCLE MIKE's #2 holster made out of codura material. It has a strap that snaps closed. It has a belt loop. The holster was made for an automatic but the judge used up all the holster and fit well. I got it for 20 bucks. To start out with, it was a very tight fit, I forced the gun all the way down in the holster, adjusted the strap and snapped it closed. I let it sit an hour then checked it. The holster was starting to take shape but it was still too tight. I set the gun in my lap and taped 20 2 1/2" long pieces of duct tape on one side of the cylinder. To the side of the top strap, down around the cylinder, to the bottom of the frame. No tape on the top of the top strap. I did the same on the other side. I jammed the gun back in the holster snapped it closed and let it set over night. Next day I took the tape off and it was a perfect fit!! The 3" barrel gun slides out with no drag. It fits close to the body.


----------

